
USDoD Launches Code.mil Open Source Initiative - ianaphysicist
https://www.defense.gov/News/News-Releases/News-Release-View/Article/1092364/dod-announces-the-launch-of-codemil-an-experiment-in-open-source
======
aanm1988
I wonder how much work the government could reasonably crowdsource.

From license.md on their github

> We hope to also support GPLv3 for a project, but the weirdness of not having
> copyright makes that a little more difficult.

Are they meaning strong copyleft here? I thought maintaining and using
copyright law to enforce copyleft provisions was a key idea of the GPL?

~~~
tomberek
US Federal employees don't have copyright on their work. That statement in
license.md refers to how it is clearer how to get to a permissive license via
the contract-theory mechanism, GPLv3 is more reliant on copyright as the
mechanism of providing its protection of software freedom. This is still a
work-in-progress and needs public/community review.

